# Dicks sporting goods



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Retiredducker said:


> So following that logic we'll all be carrying miniature nuclear devices in twenty years.....God help us.


Amen Brother.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Hands down the cheapest place to buy treestands on sale.....dunhams a close second....they will continue to sell them after this all blows over.

However i wish i had the money to invest in some assault rifles....
I could make a fortune when they are eventually banned....
...and ........
No deer would be safe from me! Cant hit it with one throw 10 at it!

Never bought guns from the high priced box stores...so i guess i am not really boycotting them..


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Dicks selection almost as bad as Dunhams. Not to hijack thread but I heard our President to state that we must do SOMETHING about gun control. He then stated that whatever WE do we WON'T STOP ALL these crimes. 
Now here's the part I love. He then went on to say we have to do SOMETHING. Because obviously.doing something is better than nothing.

I don't like most of Obama's policies, but I have to give him credit, he's a good leader and knows how to gin up support for his causes. I don't think an "assault weapons" has enough support in the Senate yet. The longer the issue drags on the less support it will get. 

Dont think banning anything works. We have seen this stuff before with prohabition, and recent ban.

Today while procotoring some medical residents I had a discussion with a young MD who as part of her training has to go to local free mental clinic. She told me it was so depressing.
One case illustrates what I think is the core of the problem. Primarily broken families with adults who have "moved" on with their lives and their kids from that marriage are nothing more than old baggage. 
Here's the story. A bit graphic so if your easily offened stop here. 
Young large male teen, bio dad and step mom seek counseling for sons abusive, odd behavior. This is prompted by step mom, who can no longer live with this teen. 

The teen lived with bio mom, step dad and older biosister. The sister was in charge while "parents" were at work. When the teen would be corrected by sister he would punch her, and tried to choke her. The choking attempt actually left bruises on sisters neck. The teen is then shipped off to live with bio dad and step mom.

During this stint teen punches holes in wall, verbally abusive and is found to have a prediliction to watch some very distrubing poronographic videos and some other odd sexual predilictions (on self).

During the interview the teew was crying and very upset. Biodad sat in chair and yawned (literally) and didn't offer any support or interest. Biodad's primary concern was his sleep schedule which was interupped by this meeting.
It also came out that the teen was severly beaten on regular basis by step dad. When bio dad confronted with this info, his comment was to effect that "we never" talked about it.

Parents like these are the reason we are having a crisis in our youth. We need stronger families. I'm a hard-core fiscal conservative and don't like govt programs. But we need to help all families. If parents can't handle their kids,we as a society better step in. 
I don't believe in it takes a village go raise a child, but some folks are completely incompetent or worse negligent. Some my recall that jerk up in Genesse Co. Who beat his girlfriend's four year old for wetting himself. He beat him so bad and left him for dead. Three days. I still cry when i think about it. She never called anyone for help. 
Where was the biodad? It was the grandfather that had to intervene. 
We have a sick society far more than a gun ban will ever fix.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I realize it isn't his problem, and I understand how corporate buyers and marketing work. Just thought he may know of a better explanation than that. In most retail establishments, their advertisements are created by specific region or territory, or some similar fashion so that they will at least CARRY what is in the advertisement. They may be out of stock, but they carry it. Which is why many retailer websites make you enter your zip code, etc., for your local store, in order to locate that particular ad. But to have the same advertisement go out say in Florida outlets vs. California outlets is pretty silly IMO unless they all carry the same merchandise, which in Dick's case, they clearly do not.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack...back to topic.


You think they are going to make several different ads per state? You punch in a zipcode and you do in fact get the ad for your area, but the region it represents is likely the entire midwest and northeast. The same ad likely goes to the people in Illinois, but do you think the people in Chicago go into Dicks and are dumbfounded they cant buy guns in the ad? It would be cost-prohibitive to make ads dedicated to smaller regions. So you guys know, the ads are also made in advance and they are going to be sent out regardless of if a particular store has stock of an item. So when you go into the store and ask why an item is out of stock even when its in the ad, its not going to help you to complain to the employees.

Not trying to hijack either, but I've done retail and as bad as you think the companies are (and they are) customers don't always get it either.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I bought my new Colt M4 on Monday and Schupbachs was absolutely slammed. They were selling a reported 60 black guns a day.They were selling so many that they actually listed what they had left on FB. As of today they only had 2 H&K's left and the price tag on them was North of 3k. They are getting another large shipment in tomorrow then that will probably be it for some time. I also picked up a 1000 rnds of 223 as well. Do not kid yourself an "assault weapons" ban is coming. You can kiss your 20 and 30 round mags good bye as well. Thank God I grabbed a bunch of 30 round mags when I got out of the Marines a few years back.
Do people not realize how quick you can do a speed reload? I don't care if it is only a 10 round mag it would not make one difference what so ever. That is all we did in the Infantry is speed reload training. The American public is so ignorant about guns. They judge a gun just by it's looks. They talk about how "high power" a 223 is and it is actually a relatively weak round. Someone could have done way more damage with a shotty and #4 buckshot. They don't get it though and I would rather them not know that.

I also feel that either some teachers or admin in schools should be able to conceal carry. I also think they should go through extra training before hand. No sense in arming a tool. I would fully support subsiding training for school officials to be packing. THE ONLY THING IN COMMON WITH THESE "MASSACRES" IS THEY ARE TARGETING GUN FREE ZONES! Do people not get this? They are targeting people who are DEFENSELESS. Why is this so hard to understand???


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what i dont understand is, these kinda things invite violence...if i was gonna stick up a joint and rob it, what a better place to start than a gun free zone, easy pickens.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and of course, oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and i can't wait for politicians to line up and commit political suicide riding this emotionally fueled wave of grandstanding that will take place over the next 3 months. we been down this road, its what caused the wave of conservatives to take over the house and senate during the clinton years, it will only backfire on anti-gun politicians eventually.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

back on topic,


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what i dont understand is, these kinda things invite violence...if i was gonna stick up a joint and rob it, what a better place to start than a gun free zone, easy pickens.



No Moron, they are not allowed.. An armed robber will go back to his vehicle and drop the gun and pick up a knife and commit the same robbery but without the same threat of widespread injuries.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what i dont understand is, these kinda things invite violence...if i was gonna stick up a joint and rob it, what a better place to start than a gun free zone, easy pickens.


 Lets get a sticky goin of these places.
They're unsafe and i dont want myself or family being there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No Moron, they are not allowed.. An armed robber will go back to his vehicle and drop the gun and pick up a knife and commit the same robbery but without the same threat of widespread injuries.


Some criminals are even smart enough to know if they use a firearm during a crime and happen to get caught and convicted...instant felony count. Which is why some don't carry a gun to do a B & E, etc. So yeah, some would be smart enough to leave their guns in the car.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

redwingsdude said:


> You think they are going to make several different ads per state? You punch in a zipcode and you do in fact get the ad for your area, but the region it represents is likely the entire midwest and northeast. The same ad likely goes to the people in Illinois, but do you think the people in Chicago go into Dicks and are dumbfounded they cant buy guns in the ad? It would be cost-prohibitive to make ads dedicated to smaller regions. So you guys know, the ads are also made in advance and they are going to be sent out regardless of if a particular store has stock of an item. So when you go into the store and ask why an item is out of stock even when its in the ad, its not going to help you to complain to the employees.
> 
> Not trying to hijack either, but I've done retail and as bad as you think the companies are (and they are) customers don't always get it either.


I'm sure it varies, but some retailers do manage to "regionalize" their merchandise to a pretty limited area, where some don't care.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

uptracker said:


> Well, throwing an overweight senior citizen retired cop into a school isn't all that great of an idea...especially since they have less than a 15% hit rate on BG's...even after extensive training and


Not all public school educators are 21 year old ex-collegiate athletes, so the physical condition of the school staff pretty much mirrors the general population which would include those overweight seniors at the end of their professional educational careers. Some public educators are shooting sport enthusiasts, but to suggest that a teacher equipped with a semiauto handgun can successfully execute a kill shot on an assailant wearing body armor is a stretch for me. Just Google the 1997 LA bank robbery where active LEOs had a heck of a time terminating 2 bank robbers wearing body armor.

As I don't want my auto mechanic to do my heart surgery, I don't want educators acting as LEOs.

This is a very emotional topic with many complicated facets, so it will require a comprehensive solution which will undoubtedly utilize many of the solutions offered in this thread.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Since Buffalo Wild Wings is a bar is it not possible that they derive more than 50% of their revenue from the sale of alcohol? If so then, is not concealed carry already banned in such an establishment?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

pjdionne12 said:


> If you feel you need a semi-automatic "sporting rifle" you still have plenty of options. Boycott if you will but *I will see you again when you can't find anyone to get you what you need at the other places. *


Wanna bet? I'll see your bet and raise you an AK. Are you all in?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

syonker said:


> As I don't want my auto mechanic to do my heart surgery, I don't want educators acting as LEOs.


 
Neither do I but frankly, if somebody was going to step up and try and save the life of one of my loved ones, I wouldn't care if it was a felon in possession of a firearm. 

Simply stated, it does not take a LEO to save a life. If you are waiting for that to happen, you really have a false sense of security.


----------



## Fowl Minded (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know all the details of this; but this was sent to me yesterday. There are more than a few good points here.
[/COLOR] 


COLUMBINE STUDENT'S FATHER 12 YEARS LATER !!
Guess our national leaders didn't expect this. On Thursday, Darrell Scott, the father of Rachel Scott, a victim of ...the Columbine High School shootings in Littleton, Colorado, was invited to address the House Judiciary Committee's subcommittee. What he said to our national leaders during this special session of Congress was painfully truthful.

They were not prepared for what he was to say, nor was it received well. It needs to be heard by every parent, every teacher, every politician, every sociologist, every psychologist, and every so-called expert! These courageous words spoken by Darrell Scott are powerful, penetrating, and deeply personal. There is no doubt that God sent this man as a voice crying in the wilderness.. The following is a portion of the transcript:
"Since the dawn of creation there has been both good & evil in the hearts of men and women. We all contain the seeds of kindness or the seeds of violence. The death of my wonderful daughter, Rachel Joy Scott, and the deaths of that heroic teacher, and the other eleven children who died must not be in vain. Their blood cries out for answers.

"The first recorded act of violence was when Cain slew his brother Abel out in the field. The villain was not the club he used.. Neither was it the NCA, the National Club Association. The true killer was Cain, and the reason for the murder could only be found in Cain's heart.

"In the days that followed the Columbine tragedy, I was amazed at how quickly fingers began to be pointed at groups such as the NRA. I am not a member of the NRA. I am not a hunter. I do not even own a gun. I am not here to represent or defend the NRA - because I don't believe that they are responsible for my daughter's death. 

Therefore I do not believe that they need to be defended. If I believed they had anything to do with Rachel's murder I would be their strongest opponent.

I am here today to declare that Columbine was not just a tragedy -- it was a spiritual event that should be forcing us to look at where the real blame lies! Much of the blame lies here in this room. Much of the blame lies behind the pointing fingers of the accusers themselves. I wrote a poem just four nights ago that expresses my feelings best.

Your laws ignore our deepest needs, 
Your words are empty air. 
You've stripped away our heritage, 
You've outlawed simple prayer. 
Now gunshots fill our classrooms, 
And precious children die. 
You seek for answers everywhere, 
And ask the question "Why?" 
You regulate restrictive laws, 
Through legislative creed. 
And yet you fail to understand, 
That God is what we need!

"Men and women are three-part beings. We all consist of body, mind, and spirit. When we refuse to acknowledge a third part of our make-up, we create a void that allows evil, prejudice, and hatred to rush in and wreak havoc. Spiritual presences were present within our educational systems for most of our nation's history. Many of our major colleges began as theological seminaries. This is a historical fact. What has happened to us as a nation? We have refused to honor God, and in so doing, we open the doors to hatred and violence. And when something as terrible as Columbine's tragedy occurs -- politicians immediately look for a scapegoat such as the NRA. They immediately seek to pass more restrictive laws that contribute to erode away our personal and private liberties. We do not need more restrictive laws. Eric and Dylan would not have been stopped by metal detectors. No amount of gun laws can stop someone who spends months planning this type of massacre. The real villain lies within our own hearts.

"As my son Craig lay under that table in the school library and saw his two friends murdered before his very eyes, he did not hesitate to pray in school. I defy any law or politician to deny him that right! I challenge every young person in America , and around the world, to realize that on April 20, 1999, at Columbine High School prayer was brought back to our schools. Do not let the many prayers offered by those students be in vain. Dare to move into the new millennium with a sacred disregard for legislation that violates your God-given right to communicate with Him. To those of you who would point your finger at the NRA -- I give to you a sincere challenge.. Dare to examine your own heart before casting the first stone! 

My daughter's death will not be in vain! The young people of this country will not allow that to happen!"

- Darrell Scott


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

http://youtu.be/ZQ2PL2oyaBw


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Has anyone been following the retired marine who has caught hell for illegally dressing in marine duty uniform. He dressed and went to his kids school unarmed and stood guard so his kids and others would feel safe even though he wasn't intending to actually stop any possible attack. Marines are angry he dressed in uniform and put " military " at school. Parents are happy. His supposed intent to be there for a mental safety net for kids until Xmas break.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> Has anyone been following the retired marine who has caught hell for illegally dressing in marine duty uniform. He dressed and went to his kids school unarmed and stood guard so his kids and others would feel safe even though he wasn't intending to actually stop any possible attack. Marines are angry he dressed in uniform and put " military " at school. Parents are happy. His supposed intent to be there for a mental safety net for kids until Xmas break.


Good for him, I'll donate for any troubles that occur.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

SBE II said:


> Good for him, I'll donate for any troubles that occur.


The marines may charge him and he said even though he's retired he would take a dishonorable discharge or stockade time for his kids. I commend him. He didn't bring a gun and had no intent to disarm anyone, but merely a comforting fact that so and so's dad is protecting us today. As far as uniform it is marine code he broke but dressing up in his flannel coat and blue jeans may not have had same affect.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> The marines may charge him and he said even though he's retired he would take a dishonorable discharge or stockade time for his kids. I commend him. He didn't bring a gun and had no intent to disarm anyone, but merely a comforting fact that so and so's dad is protecting us today. As far as uniform it is marine code he broke but dressing up in his flannel coat and blue jeans may not have had same affect.


So is it the code that he used his uniform as protection? Because obviously you see our military in uniform in public all the time.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there any correlation between Dicks and the Marine Corps?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

SBE II said:


> So is it the code that he used his uniform as protection? Because obviously you see our military in uniform in public all the time.


He didn't wear the correct uniform. Marines have certain uniforms not to be worn off duty or civilian life. He said his civilian uniform no longer fit since retirement. I


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

WoW. said:


> Is there any correlation between Dicks and the Marine Corps?


Or an LEO?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

WoW. said:


> Is there any correlation between Dicks and the Marine Corps?


NO!!!! Obviously nobody at Dicks headquarters has the stones to be a Marine.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

HA, you guys are too funny.

Here's all the other ones you'll have to do too. Just wondering how many of you typed your protest while wearing LEVI jeans. I know some of you won't be able to respond because you will be cancelling your internet service.

http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?ID=15


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

WoW. said:


> Is there any correlation between Dicks and the Marine Corps?


I guess if someone wants to boycott one why not two.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> The marines may charge him and he said even though he's retired he would take a dishonorable discharge or stockade time for his kids. I commend him. He didn't bring a gun and had no intent to disarm anyone, but merely a comforting fact that so and so's dad is protecting us today. As far as uniform it is marine code he broke but dressing up in his flannel coat and blue jeans may not have had same affect.


Gotta agree, its not the uniform of a unarmed rent a cop. Waaaay bigger than a marine code.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Just wondering how many of you typed your protest while wearing LEVI jeans.



Nope, no Levis, no Freep.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

GDLUCK said:


> HA, you guys are too funny.
> 
> Here's all the other ones you'll have to do too. Just wondering how many of you typed your protest while wearing LEVI jeans. I know some of you won't be able to respond because you will be cancelling your internet service.
> 
> http://www.nraila.org/Issues/FactSheets/Read.aspx?ID=15





ESOX said:


> Nope, no Levis, no Freep.


YEAH! I'm not even wearing pants now!

In all honesty, I am so sick of all this doom and gloom bs psycho babble crap. What has this world come to in the last few years? Whenever problems arise that need fixing it seems so many others get "invented".


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Are we going to boycott Wallyworld too? Seems they pulled a certain assualt rifle off their website because of last fridays events.

Boycott on ******** favorite store...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Are we going to boycott Wallyworld too? Seems they pulled a certain assualt rifle off their website because of last fridays events.
> 
> Boycott on ******** favorite store...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ever since I watched "the high cost of low prices" I have not shopped at a Walmart....so sure, boycott them too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Fowl Minded said:


> I don't know all the details of this; but this was sent to me yesterday. There are more than a few good points here.
> 
> COLUMBINE STUDENT'S FATHER 12 YEARS LATER !!
> Guess our national leaders didn't expect this. On Thursday, Darrell Scott, the father of Rachel Scott, a victim of columbine was invited to address the House Judiciary Committee's subcommittee. What he said to our national leaders during this special session of Congress was painfully truth.
> ...


Good post


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow. Psycho.



WoW. said:


> Wanna bet? I'll see your bet and raise you an AK. Are you all in?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

pjdionne12 said:


> Wow. Psycho.


 
Nope, just serious.

I don't shoot my mouth off with nothing to back it up.

Dicks...:lol:


----------

